# Kearney Trecker Horizontal Mill In Kansas



## Groundhog (Nov 7, 2016)

Just ran across this ad on "Nextech Classifieds" that is in Ellsworth Kansas. Pictures look like is is in real good shape.

Add reads "Kearney Trecker Knee mill, 12"x50" table, Model CH-2 , 5 HP, 460V three phase, comes with miscellaneous arbors and arbor support. Machine was in service until 11/7/16. Cashco can load .Contact Phil Sheridan 785-472-4461 x126"

link; http://www.nextechclassifieds.com/listings/1300726/

I want it but I can't afford it!


----------



## roadie33 (Nov 7, 2016)

I'd like to have it too.
No place to put something that big.


----------

